# Truck driver shortage



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Project Fear!!!!!

Oh no, its actually real.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If anybody could be bothered to look back in the Brexit thread they'd find that even those of us on here could see that this would happen.

A completely predictable problem for which no planning was done. It has been know for many years that in the whole of Europe there has been a shortage of truck drivers. Continental hauliers have been saying that if brexit complicated trips to the UK they wouldn't miss the work anyway since there's plenty for them inside the EU, and that they don't get paid for waiting time or delays.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting time has always been an issue, you get paid to move stuff, no waiting time and no empty return fee, this goes all the way down to couriers on pushbikes, of course, if you are employed then you do get paid, but the haulier does not unless it is agreed in the contract.

As a courier, I joined a few sites that promised the earth to get you return loads, but at best these were at half price which is fair enough, but then the companies wanted to *ONLY* use return load vans and pay half price, this effectively made it hardly worth bothering with anymore and why I sold my van and just went and got a job driving for a company.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure about employed drivers getting paid for non productive time Kev: https://www.roadmaster.com/blog/how-much-money-do-truck-drivers-make/

This has had quite a bit of publicity over the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks like an American site Alan, not sure how it is now over here, but that's how it was in 06 when I left the industry.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry about that Kev. You are right on two counts. Wrong site, and they aren't paid by the Km apparently: https://orynski.eu/fact-check-are-eastern-european-truck-drivers-paid-per-km-driven/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's okay I make worse mistakes, there's bloke on here who questions almost anything you post


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I expect he's quick to admit mistakes, correct them and apologise.

Will Barry like this post I wonder.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barstewards on holiday with his wench, do we care? do we ......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Barstewards on holiday with his wench, do we care? do we ......


I question the use of the word 'wench' in relation to Mrs. Michelle Dawson, as I associate the word 'wench' more with barmaids of the Muenich Bierfest type, rather than Michelle's sylph -like figure(photographic not tactile evidence), also I believe she is up for an MBE for 'Services to Tolerance of a Grumpy Bear',

Anyway does he call it a holiday? Meandering up a collection of overcrowded beaches on a pop-pop? Eating the sort of fish'n chips Greeks would send back as not fresh.

And no donkey in sight - I could introduce him to at least 5 on Patmos, but that might be more than his codger could cope with.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Who is Mrs Dawson?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I question the use of the word 'wench' in relation to Mrs. Michelle Dawson, as I associate the word 'wench' more with barmaids of the Muenich Bierfest type, rather than Michelle's sylph -like figure(photographic not tactile evidence), also I believe she is up for an MBE for 'Services to Tolerance of a Grumpy Bear',
> 
> Anyway does he call it a holiday? Meandering up a collection of overcrowded beaches on a pop-pop? Eating the sort of fish'n chips Greeks would send back as not fresh.
> 
> ...


Cease and desist this mockery of our once fine leader and his concubine for she has never laid a paw on me (mores the pity) you did say "codger" did you not as peeps may misconstrue your words, especially in conjunction with "Donkey" and his name is Barry, not Richard anyway.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Who is Mrs Dawson?


Dobson

My brain dose not work over 25C

Anyway Barry does look a bit like Les Dawson, but not as funny, although hilarious, so thus the confusion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

His piano playing is simlear tho.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder how often he logs on to read his abuse.


Mind from what I recall from fruitcakes this is a bit tame.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wonder how often he logs on to read his abuse.
> 
> Mind from what I recall from fruitcakes this is a bit tame.


Very Tame, no holds barred on FC to wind him up. >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wamkers!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Language Timothy, language.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gutter snipe...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Language Timothy, language.
> 
> Ray.


Titter!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooppsssss You will get banned Baz.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ooooppsssss You will get banned Baz.
> 
> Ray.


By who? 

I forget Im not on Fruitcakes sometimes. Sorry if I offended anyone. (Well not really) :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lorry driver, delivering to us the other day, told us that it is the surveillance that irks him the most. "They" know where he is at any given time of the day. Every yard he travels, each time he stops etc etc. Must be awful


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was getting that way when I packed up in the 70s Pat. Just as we were changing over from the Log Book to the paper disk tachograph and I guess electronic surveillance now.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GPS Tracking is really useful. One of my clients uses it for tracking where its lorries are. Taxis use it as well. Very useful for estimating when vehicles will arrive etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Lorry driver, delivering to us the other day, told us that it is the surveillance that irks him the most. "They" know where he is at any given time of the day. Every yard he travels, each time he stops etc etc. Must be awful


The courier firm I worked for in Leeds was involved with a French company setting up PDAs to send drivers jobs on the road, then give them the best route, and as it was GPS based know our position, alert the customer we were about to collect and also deliver, we told them to stuff it where the sun don't shine after a few weeks, we got no peace, I left soon after as the money was crap, customers only wanted to use out of town outfits at return load prices.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Gutter snipe...


Lower than that.

Fancy using that sort of language on a website monitored so closely by prudent Canadians, or even Canadiennes.

I am shocked, shocked I say, when he uses it on his own website.

Bit like Trump setting up one where he can say what he wants - both megalomaniacs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sewer rat???



I do like their steak sarnies though.


Are we off-topic enough yet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOH OOH!! nana sarnies just arrived.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Lorry driver, delivering to us the other day, told us that it is the surveillance that irks him the most. "They" know where he is at any given time of the day. Every yard he travels, each time he stops etc etc. Must be awful


When i drove for the travel firm some 15b years ago they could find us when needed, but we never felt we were being under surveillance. I think that with a fleet of up to 200 VW T5s at one time it would have been impossible.

However I can remember incidents when tracking was useful; I had entered postcode but the estate had been built in two halves. I called Tim, a very experienced and layed-back controller who picked up my position and gave me directions round the estate to the house.

The second incident was when I was in the control room when there was a jam on the M25. Our reps at LHR wanted to know when the last passengers would arrive. The controller was able to say the driver had just crossed the A30 and would be at T5 in 20 mins. 'Rep said BA would keep Check-in open for them'.

Also a breakdown on M25. We had a replacement vehicle there for the passengers in 20 mins., long before the recovery services.

Those are the positive aspects.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There were definite advantages, but as you know it can be a high pressure job at times and sometimes 30 minutes in a layby makes a huge difference to the rest of your day.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We used tracking to disprove customers complaints that an engineer didn’t keep a timed appointment.

Also used to detect inefficient driving in terms of fuel usage.

We also detected staff speeding, quite important to find out someone in a large truck with a large load and hiab crane trundling down hill at 70MPH.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I followed one of my lorries, 3.5 ton, along a motorway on the way to work. He did the 20 mile journey at under 50mph. I made a point of following the same lorry home that evening. He went home flat out, managing nearly 80mph at times.

I would have liked to have had tracking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was proper scary when some Irish truck came flying past on the A1 going faster than my Sprinter. Bloody white lorry man.


----------

